# Indian Fantail Eggs



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi all,
Today was one of the greatest moment in my life, as early Morning I found that my 1st pair of Indian Fantails have laid one egg. At the same time I do have some concerns about the egg.
The egg seems to be very small and I am afraid that it might be an infertile one and is there any way to determine infertile egg? or should I wait for next 18 and play wait and watch game?
In case of a infertile egg, what should I do with that?
Please help me out.
PS: The pair is almost 1 year old.

Thanks everyone in advance for your valuable suggestion.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Candle them within the next week and you should see veins, if they're clear, they're infertile.
If they do turn out to be infertile, I'd throw them out and cut back the feathers around the bird's vents. You can trim down their tails too if you'd like. That should help get the next eggs fertile 
Also, the small size (and the fact that they're infertile) could come from stress, younger birds, or older birds. Making sure they have grit, food, and water all the time will help prevent stress, and help them get the nutrients they need to make good eggs. Fantails do have large tails which could interfere with breeding. They also have more fluff around the vent area than most pigeons, which also tends to interfere. Trimming back the feathers around the vent and possibly even trimming the tail (on both birds) could help in fertilizing the next eggs.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Even if they are infertile, we always recommend letting the birds go through the cycle of incubating the eggs because it's stressful and physcially hard for the hen to lay one set of eggs right after the other.


----------

